# halos



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

is there any place I can get just the halos???? I have the projectors already and I don't want to have to spend another 150 for a whole new set of lights when all I need is the ring


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *is there any place I can get just the halos???? *


heaven?...j/k


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: halos*



myoung said:


> *heaven?...j/k *


lol I already have one of those


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

alrighttt lame joke.... lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: halos*



nismoprincess said:


> *lol I already have one of those  *


are you sure about that nismoprincess?

haha..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *is there any place I can get just the halos???? I have the projectors already and I don't want to have to spend another 150 for a whole new set of lights when all I need is the ring *


well the ring what u can do is see if u can find someone that wrecked their car and their halo ring is still ok and see if they willing to try 2 d/c the ring from the housing...

alot of work but it might be possible.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sounds like more work than its worth..........


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You can buy just the ring in several different colors for BMW's. I don't know if the diameter is too big though. Look up 'demon eyes' on ebay.

Seth


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/jvxdriver/angel_eyes.htm


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

looks like I have a weekend project  thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That looks tight. Homemade halos


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, 
Lots of things you can do with that writeup. Have multicolor halos. Have them be only on the sides instead of full circle. Have them only on top and bottom. Have it on all 4 sides. evn do 2 sides with one LED and 2 sides with another LED. 
Lots of posibilities. 
Even a figure 8 halo.
How about halos on your turn signalls.
Halo tails.
a halo x between the 2 projectors.
Write your name in 'halo' on the grille.

Seth

P.S. ok, that last one was stupid


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Write your name in 'halo' on the grille. *


Your giving me some ideas Seth.

J/K


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismoprincess...

you can do this.. 









real BMW angel eyes that you can lace around your Projectors to make them halos.

let me know if u want it.. they arent cheap i can tell u that.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Wow,
> Lots of things you can do with that writeup. Have multicolor halos. Have them be only on the sides instead of full circle. Have them only on top and bottom. Have it on all 4 sides. evn do 2 sides with one LED and 2 sides with another LED.
> Lots of posibilities.
> Even a figure 8 halo.
> ...



LMAO!!...I think you're going HALO crazy :jump:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *http://www.geocities.com/jvxdriver/angel_eyes.htm *



Thats has to be one of the sweetist mods I have ever seen. Amazing some of the idea you people come up with. Amazeing.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *http://www.geocities.com/jvxdriver/angel_eyes.htm *


my cousin did these last night came out SWEET!!!!! I'll be doing them for my car this week I'll post when I'm done


----------

